# Stub out ends?



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

In the spirit of being "green" and reusing stuff, do you use the ends of the stubouts as caps later? I'm doing a few shower valves and thought...why not??

So...why not? Is there a good reason not to?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use them just for that purpose, plugging the bottom port of a shower valve.






Paul


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahaha :laughing: Good idea. For some reason that never occurred to me. I just throw them in the scrap bucket and sell them. Maybe I'll keep a few in the truck now and use them for shower valve plugs...


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I use them just for that purpose, plugging the bottom port of a shower valve.
> 
> Paul


Please correct me if I'm wrong...

An old employer wouldn't allow us to use them for the bottom ports of shower valves or any place that was permanent.

His theory was that the copper was weakened when tempered and spun into spiral end and it was thinned.

We just followed the rules and sweated pups and caps on ends.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> An old employer wouldn't allow us to use them for the bottom ports of shower valves or any place that was permanent.
> 
> ...


I agree. 

I use permanent sweat caps for all my copper stub outs and yes I do re- use them on shower valves


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> In the spirit of being "green" and reusing stuff, do you use the ends of the stubouts as caps later? I'm doing a few shower valves and thought...why not??
> 
> So...why not? Is there a good reason not to?


I use all copper right down to the nub. If I can clean it and shine it up, I use it.

I'm a cheap basturd, though. I have copper stub-out nipple trays.:laughing:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I use all copper right down to the nub. If I can clean it and shine it up, I use it.
> 
> I'm a cheap basturd, though. I have copper stub-out nipple trays.:laughing:


I have never seen a copper stub out tray.
Will you share a photo or link please.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

In the spirit of being green, I recycle them in my scrap pile. But good idea.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had some of those spun ends leak on an air test. Had to cut and cap. I wouldn't trust them permanantly.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I've had some of those spun ends leak on an air test. Had to cut and cap. I wouldn't trust them permanantly.




Uh-Oh cut all the walls open!! That's the kinda leak that will cause mold!!

I will keep recycling mine and withdraw my comment of thats a cool idea.

hehehe. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

















just playing


----------

